# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Ek chhota sa sapna tha

## monica_barbara

Ek chhota sa sapna tha,
Us sapne mein koi apna tha,
Us apne mein kuchh sukoon tha,
Jo zindagi ka junoon tha.

Us junoon mein ek rahat thi,
Jo sirf teri chahat thi,
Us chahat mein ek andaz tha,
Jo meri dhadkano ka raaz tha.

Us raaz mein ek khushbo thi,
Jo meri soch ki justazu thi,
Us justazu mein ek hararat thi,
Jo meri khushiyoun ki shahrat thi.

Us shahrat mein ek ehsaas tha,
Ke tu jo mere pass tha,
Us pass mein jo ek aaraam tha,
Woh bus sirf ek tera naam tha.

----------


## desikuri

wah wah kya bat hai

----------


## mumtazconair

> Ek chhota sa sapna tha,
> Us sapne mein koi apna tha,
> Us apne mein kuchh sukoon tha,
> Jo zindagi ka junoon tha.
> 
> Us junoon mein ek rahat thi,
> Jo sirf teri chahat thi,
> Us chahat mein ek andaz tha,
> Jo meri dhadkano ka raaz tha.
> ...


Hi Ms. Monica
I am new to this forum. Actually, I came here for shayari and first i read your shayari, and decided the worth of joining.
One apology: I referred your name during registration without ur consent. Plz forgive that. 
You will soon see my shayari.
Thanks for forgiving

Mumtaz

----------

